# Anyone here do Dutch oven cooking?



## NCjeeper (Jul 12, 2022)

I am thinking about getting one and start cooking with it on occasion. Interested in your favorite recipes and tip and tricks.


----------



## wachuko (Jul 12, 2022)

Subscribed!!  Always wanted one for camping… never got around to buying it…

That and the cast iron square pie/sandwich cooker…


----------



## chafey37 (Jul 12, 2022)

Yes, blackberry or raspberry cobbler so far


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 12, 2022)

Cornbread, Chili, Pot Roast, Roasted Chicken, Soup, Roasted Pork, Roasted Potatoes- 
maybe a few more - but that's what i got off the top of my head right now

i use 2 different units
an enamel baked one for home use
a cast iron unit for camping/hunting


----------



## IamNotImportant (Jul 12, 2022)

lots of ammo for the dutch oven on utube.. esp the BBQ Pit Boys..


----------



## Chewy (Jul 12, 2022)

I have a half dozen of them. Just did ribs Sunday in one. Used to do about 6-7 at a time on Scout trips.  Did Swamp Pig at Linville Gouge.  Used to do Inside-Out Chicken at the  Airplane Camporees. Did all sorts of things from Ham to Lasagna to Turkey at Pilot Mountain climbing trips. Typically feed 20-30 people at a time and then recycled the hot ovens to do Peach & Apple Cobbler.  NOTE:  This desert food is not for diabetics. I did do an eggs and muffins type breakfast once at an outdoor boat show but don't remember all the details. 

I usually planed the meals and cooked about half with my Venture Crew and older Scouts.  The rest was cooked by my wife and some of the other leaders.  You know how kids are usually picky eaters?  I changed a lot of that.  The Inside-out Chicken is billed as you throw out the meat and eat the feathers.  Looks like dog barf when served.  At first They turned their noses up.  The Leaders started to chow down. One kid got brave and that was all she wrote.  They not only ate 4 ovens full but fought over scrapping the aluminum foil. The kids usually requested me to cook and stood inline to help.  They all passed their Cooking Merit Badges!!!!


----------



## IamNotImportant (Jul 12, 2022)

only thing i have made in mine is dirty rice


----------



## Janderso (Jul 12, 2022)

There are no limitations with a good dutch oven.

I made chicken and dumplings for over 50 guys in several ovens.
From then on, they called me Cookie.
Onion soup,
Cornbread,
Pulled pork,

That’s about it for my experience.
The trick is to learn how to season and maintain cast iron.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 12, 2022)

Janderso said:


> There are no limitations with a good dutch oven.
> 
> I made chicken and dumplings for over 50 guys in several ovens.
> From then on, they called me Cookie.
> ...


What time is dinner?!?!


----------



## benmychree (Jul 12, 2022)

My daughter bakes bread in a cast iron dutch oven.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jul 12, 2022)

It looks like the all around go to size is a 12" diameter one. Is that what you guys are using?


----------



## chafey37 (Jul 12, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Subscribed!!  Always wanted one for camping… never got around to buying it…
> 
> That and the cast iron square pie/sandwich cooker…


I wanted one of those!


----------



## chafey37 (Jul 12, 2022)

NCjeeper said:


> It looks like the all around go to size is a 12" diameter one. Is that what you guys are using?


Yep


----------



## Gnpenning (Jul 12, 2022)

Anything you can cook in a "oven" you can cook in a dutch "oven".  It makes everything taste better.   I have several including ones without legs that I use in my regular oven.   They were the ovens of our forefathers.  Both sides of my family use them.  One of my cousins has become THE COLONEL, thanks to his awesome chicken. 

You can use briquettes or coals. Depending on the situation I use a thing called the volcano when needed. 

Biscuits, roasts, cakes, chicken, ribs, etc, etc, etc.  

Look up cowboy Kent Rollins on YouTube for a little help.  

I use cast skillets as well.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 13, 2022)

As has been said, anything you want....

Love all my cast iron cookware, have a few pieces that were coated with Teflon that need some attention. No idea why they'd do that but after I remove it should be okay.

John


----------



## jrkorman (Jul 13, 2022)

matthewsx said:


> As has been said, anything you want....
> 
> Love all my cast iron cookware, have a few pieces that were coated with Teflon that need some attention. No idea why they'd do that but after I remove it should be okay.
> 
> John


Straight cast iron or enameled. If it has any Teflon on it I would reserve it for other uses.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jul 13, 2022)

Have an enamel one I use at home all the time. It’s great for slow cooking. Teriyaki chicken just pack chicken in the bottom of the oven , then cover with teriyaki sauce. Cook at 300 for 2and a half hours. Works great for pot roast , beef stew , and pulled pork. It works good for a non cook like me.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 13, 2022)

jrkorman said:


> Straight cast iron or enameled. If it has any Teflon on it I would reserve it for other uses.


It's an enameled one, there are ways to remove the Teflon. Haven't tried yet but I think it'll be worth it, otherwise it'll go in the scrap bin since the Teflon is shot.


----------



## Chewy (Jul 13, 2022)

I have all sizes.  Most are 12"  All of mine are cast iron. I use the ones with legs in the oven, but without legs works better on stove top.  My wife recently bought two enemaled ones and loves them.  Prefers them to the crockpot and different cookers she has collected.  The differnce being they can go into dishwasher.  Real cast iron is seasoned and only washed with hot water, no soap. My kids learned from me in the Scouts and each have several.  I use charcoal on top and bottom for consistency and use use 325 or 350 in oven.  I line the inside with aluminum foil.  Reduces cleanup.  Also make for faster hot oven cooking.. Desert right after main meal is emptied.  The ribs werre done 2 hours at 325 and then put on cookie sheet under broiler to carbonize the BBQ sauce.  The problem with doing this is that the ribs are so soft and tender, the bones fall out when picking up.  Man do they tsste good!!!!


----------



## Janderso (Jul 13, 2022)

We always used Lodge brand. I hope their quality is still good.
Stay away from off shore crap.


----------



## great white (Jul 13, 2022)

Hmm, didn't know there was an actual "dutch oven". Up to now, the only one I knew about was the one the wife hates......lol!


----------



## Chewy (Jul 13, 2022)

All my stuff is Lodge. Have seen others and had them given to me because the owner couldn't make them work.  They all ended up in a pile to be melted down. There was a supplier out West that had ovens big enough for a turkey.. Was around $3-400 plus shipping for a 100 lbs.  Skipped that one.  Can't find a listing for the company.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jul 31, 2022)

Getting them seasoned.


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 11, 2022)

Update. So far, I have done breakfast casserole and a chicken pot pie. 
Pie filling


Pie done.


----------



## tghsmith (Sep 11, 2022)

my old iron collection that gets regular use,, the small fry-pan is 8" for reference,, dutch oven, interlocking double skillet.. all "Griswold" nothing cooks better...


----------



## wachuko (Sep 11, 2022)

That looks tasty!!  

Looking at the skillet we have... sure enough, Lodge as well... also all the round and oval servers we have are Lodge as well...  

I guess it is time to order the Dutch oven from them as well...


----------



## wachuko (Sep 11, 2022)

Oh man... have you seen their Cook-It-All Kit ?


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 11, 2022)

My #8 frying pan is a Griswold.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 11, 2022)

wachuko said:


> That looks tasty!!
> 
> Looking at the skillet we have... sure enough, Lodge as well... also all the round and oval servers we have are Lodge as well...
> 
> I guess it is time to order the Dutch oven from them as well...


You never want to buy the imported cheap cast iron. It’s junk.
I agree, Lodge is the best. Imho


----------



## Asm109 (Sep 11, 2022)

I have two dutch ovens that I got when involved with Scouting.  I still use the 12 inch model on camping trips for cooking cinamon rolls or making Blueberry cobbler.
My wife repurposed the 10 inch oven for baking Sourdough bread.  Works great.  
We have 4 various sized Frying pans. All but one are vintage from second hand stores or handme downs.
2 lodge, 2 Wagner ware.  The inside surface of the Wagners is as smooth as a stainless steel pan. Once I got a good seasoning on them they have been fantastic. The two lodges have the typical pebbly sand cast finish.  The wagners clearly have seen some kind of belt sander.


----------



## aliva (Sep 11, 2022)

Lodge makes great products but my wife insisted on the$500 Le Creuset French made Dutch oven, to me it's still a hunk of cast iron


----------



## tghsmith (Sep 11, 2022)

about 15 years back my mother found the double skillet for me at a garage sale it had a $7.00 price tag on it..(the bottom skillet is almost as deep as a dutch oven, so it works the same)


----------



## Larry$ (Sep 11, 2022)

I spent a summer living on a relatively remote job site. Too far to drive everyday. Had an old 14' barebones camper to sleep in. Cooked all our meals on a wood fire mostly using a C.I. Dutch oven & skillet. We ate well! Start the fire before we took the backhoe up to the windmill and hoisted our black barrel of water for a shower. By then the fire was down to mostly coals. Buried the Dutch oven in them. All sorts of things cook very well that way. Roast beef, potatoes, carrots, onions seasonings. Never had a problem burning anything. Soups were made the same way. I was usually the cook for the 3 & sometimes 4 of us. The C.I. fry pan was also used a lot. I don't think either was washed all summer, wipe out & oil. My wife won't use C.I!

The job foreman would bring ice for the Igloo drinking cooler and for our cooler every morning.


----------



## Al 1 (Sep 11, 2022)

benmychree said:


> My daughter bakes bread in a cast iron dutch oven.


Nice crispy edged bread with butter and a cup of hot coffee.


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 12, 2022)

IMHO the best nonstick frypans are Cast Iron.


----------

